# Squat suit session



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Started my build up for my next comp (GBPF South Midlands in December)

Had first session back in a squat suit tonight, this is a brand new titan centurion only used it 3 times before this and its very tight

did 3 sets in it all at 170kg straps down with no knee wraps all went pretty well

I'd forgotten how horrible suits are though ha ha

filmed last set

yXta80NVwfo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

How much did that cost? I would love to try out some suited lifts but there expensive and I hear they dont last long? (some one said there only good for a few lifts)


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> How much did that cost? I would love to try out some suited lifts but there expensive and I hear they dont last long? (some one said there only good for a few lifts)


I think I paid £130ish from BP sports

Should have got a custom one really as i'll have to get the straps pinched but it was brought with the intention of doing the all England in it but it was too tight so i went back in a bigger suit


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

What kind of weight belt is that your using? Thinking of getting a new one for myself, is that one any good?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

its a 13mm inzer forever lever belt

well worth the money imo best belt I've ever used, takes a while to get used to though


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

nice squatting, what weight is that looks like 190kg to me if i can count properly lol


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

lol nah it was 170kg

texas powerbar = 20kg

3 x 20kg per side

1 x 10kg per side

1 x 5kg per side


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

How much you weigh atm? and your PBs? im just getting into powerlifting so hoping to do some meets


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> How much you weigh atm? and your PBs? im just getting into powerlifting so hoping to do some meets


currently about 95kg, will be back down to 87-89kg in a couple weeks

pbs are

unequipped

SQ - 200kg

BP - 130kg

DL - 205kg

equipped

SQ - 260kg

BP - 165kg

DL - 220kg


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> How much you weigh atm? and your PBs? im just getting into powerlifting so hoping to do some meets


Whats your weight mate, what federation you thinking of going with?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Whats your weight mate, what federation you thinking of going with?


Weighed a few months ago 96kg but im probably heavier now, i dont know anything about feds, I would be looking to lift raw as i cant afford equipment, except knee wraps/belt

PBs

S 205 x 3

D 185 x 1

B 125 x 1


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> its a 13mm inzer forever lever belt
> 
> well worth the money imo best belt I've ever used, takes a while to get used to though


lol a while aint the word i couldnt handle it!!

i stick with the Shock ones now. theyre only like 30 quid and work fine.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Weighed a few months ago 96kg but im probably heavier now, i dont know anything about feds, I would be looking to lift raw as i cant afford equipment, except knee wraps/belt
> 
> PBs
> 
> ...


Are you clean or on gear?

I'm with GBPF, they are tested but have a fairly decent amount of unequipped comps, and you can do any of the equipped comps unequipped aswell


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> lol a while aint the word i couldnt handle it!!
> 
> i stick with the Shock ones now. theyre only like 30 quid and work fine.


lol yeah i still have days where its horrible to use, find you have to get it sitting in the right place, i however didn't manage it Friday and my hips are sore and bruised from where the belt cut into me


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> lol yeah i still have days where its horrible to use, find you have to get it sitting in the right place, i however didn't manage it Friday and my hips are sore and bruised from where the belt cut into me


what class are you in for powerlifting?

the unequipped is that a high score you got?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> what class are you in for powerlifting?
> 
> the unequipped is that a high score you got?


I mostly lift in the U90kg equipped class, though i did do the south west unequipped and qualified for the British unequipped but had to pull out as transport arrangements fell through at the last minute.

not sure what you mean by 'the unequipped is that a high score you got'?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> I mostly lift in the U90kg equipped class, though i did do the south west unequipped and qualified for the British unequipped but had to pull out as transport arrangements fell through at the last minute.
> 
> not sure what you mean by 'the unequipped is that a high score you got'?


i mean your total?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

oh right i think i get you now

Erm nah its actually lower then the qualifying total for the british unequipped for my weight class ha but i got an invite anyway, i'd be able to get the qualifier now though, my unequipped squat has gone up 30kg since then!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> oh right i think i get you now
> 
> Erm nah its actually lower then the qualifying total for the british unequipped for my weight class ha but i got an invite anyway, i'd be able to get the qualifier now though, my unequipped squat has gone up 30kg since then!


nice one bro.

whats your training routine


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> nice one bro.
> 
> whats your training routine


at the moment its roughly as follows as we had to change gyms and the one were at now is a pain in the ass to get to so have limited time

Tuesday - Full deadlifts - conventional

full deadlifts - sumo 3 sets

Equipped bench

bit of shoulder back and chest assistance

Friday - Squats

deficit deadlifts

leg, arms and back assistance

I'm on my build up for next come so back in equipment now


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> at the moment its roughly as follows as we had to change gyms and the one were at now is a pain in the ass to get to so have limited time
> 
> Tuesday - Full deadlifts - conventional
> 
> ...


bro only 2 days a week!?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> bro only 2 days a week!?


yeah its all i can manage at the moment due to work and hassle getting there, once i've passed my driving test i'll go back up to 3-4 days a week

I train for 3-4 hours so get everything done in 2 days, seems to be working well so far my speed work has improved a lot and last week did 3 sets 5 on 180kg deadlifts pretty quickly and unequipped, never been able to get that much before


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Entering a gear'd lift and lifting raw wouldnt that place me at an unfair advantage though? I guess i dont care to much about winning, i just wanna go and lift and beat PB's and they look like fun also im on test atm

what is the moral standing to entering a natural meet, after a cycle and when all the gear will be out of my system?

Im in two minds about this, due to my increase in strength i cannot honestly say it was all down to me and it was attained through assitance, but on the other hand, if im not on gear then its not helping me at the time of the meet etc

I was wanting to get my bench around 140kg and squat/deadlift to 220kg before doing a meet

I seriously dont think those lifts are a long way off for me the way training is going


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Just enter one anyway, your lifts are decent as it is, get the experience behind you and make some new friends, and those numbers will come even quicker!

I couldnt comment on the drugs side of things, the federation I lift in isn't tested, and I don't use lol, I just couldnt be bothered to pay extra for the tested fed. It's not like I'm going to be beating records anyway, its just purely for my own enjoyment


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Im in two minds about this, due to my increase in strength i cannot honestly say it was all down to me and it was attained through assitance, but on the other hand, if im not on gear then its not helping me at the time of the meet etc


GBPF is run in accordance with the IPF> clean is classed as 10years no gear.

Just so you know.

Decent squatting Harry BTW.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

**** it, ill just whack in more gear and lift untested  wheres the tren at?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squatted again tonight, suit felt horrible hitting depth was hard, ended up having to adjust my lever belt

filmed last set, most reps were a bit high

pJ_GfRpGeGA[/MEDIA]]





Weight was meant to be 185kg but one the loaders accidently used a 5kg instead of a 2.5, so it was actually 187.5kg


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Weight doesn't look like an issue, they flew up. Get more weight on the bar, drop the reps and do a few sets to learn depth IMO.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Weight looks easy mate all those reps were nice and fast. Get another plate on the bar .


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does that count in powerlifting, doesnt look like a very deep squat.?


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

lambert said:


> Does that count in powerlifting, doesnt look like a very deep squat.?


They wouldn't pass for depth but its difficult to hit depth in a new suit and it gets some getting used to.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice work fella, keep it up!

Where's the meet happening? I might think about entering. Fellow GBPF member here!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Nice work fella, keep it up!
> 
> Where's the meet happening? I might think about entering. Fellow GBPF member here!


Its at Calmore community centre in southampton

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/Competitions/Competition.aspx?id=127


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Weight doesn't look like an issue, they flew up. Get more weight on the bar, drop the reps and do a few sets to learn depth IMO.


The weight is an easy weight, i can do it raw, the suits very tight, much tighter than i've had before, so doing some lighter weights foer a few weeks just to help break the suit in and get used to it

i've also change my stance a bit and how i squat, i'm sitting back more and slowed down, i used to squat down and fast, and in the suit it caused me problems

have also brought my grip in a fair bit


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Robbo90 said:


> Weight looks easy mate all those reps were nice and fast. Get another plate on the bar .


doing 200kg this week and will ad maybe 10kg per week, aiming to finish on about 250 - 260kg in the gym the week before comp


----------

